# hi everybody Have I left this too long?



## Gijoe (Jul 30, 2018)

This is from an auto flower runt, flowered after vegging 14 days, does this look ready for harvest, pistils all look brown but trichomes still milky white can't see any amber. but haven't looked with a lupe. waiting in the mail for a 1000x digital lupe. My question is do I wait for the lupe which could take 10 days in the mail, or will that over ripen the flower. Based on what you see here, should I just harvest or wait for the lupe to arrive
to check for amber trichome percentage?


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2018)

It doesn't look done to me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2018)

How long has it been flowering?  Could we get a pic from the side?  I am also thinking that it doesn't look done.  The color of the pistils really have nothing to do with maturity.


----------



## Gijoe (Jul 30, 2018)

I'll post more pics tomorrow, I have some old ones I took a couple of weeks ago. Like I said, this plant started flowering 20 days after sprouting from seed, indoors, dome, florescent light on april 10. may 5 moved it outside to a 3 gallon pot, weather was great, lots of sun,  It was a runt, I kept it apart from the rest because it also looked like it had a mite problem shiny tacked leaves.  I kept it for observation and maybe I can learn something from this. it seemed to recover, never grew past 6 inches tall but flowered before i moved it outside, so it has been in bloom for 3 months. 





july 05






july 05







july 20


----------



## Gijoe (Jul 30, 2018)

So in your opinions,  I can wait ten days to get my lupe in the mail without this plant maturing beyond its harvesting time?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 30, 2018)

Just smoke it, aint worth the lupe


----------



## Gijoe (Jul 30, 2018)

Growdude said:


> Just smoke it, aint worth the lupe


Thanks Growdude, I understand what you're saying but  I'm not going to learn a thing if I give up on it and have a defeatist attitude. This is my first grow and trying to learn, even from my mistakes ( probably learn more from those as I can recognize them better). The lupe is for other plants I am experimenting with as well.  I'm looking for good growing advice if you have any.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 30, 2018)

Wait for the loop. Or, pick up one of these on Amazon for 6 bux with 2 day delivery (if you are US and not Oz) ..... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FU487XC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have a dozen of these laying around.

I think I see something stringing from leaf to leaf like it might be a web. Once you have the loop, you can see everything and, like you said, if you can't see it, you can't learn about it.


----------



## Gijoe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Wait for the loop. Or, pick up one of these on Amazon for 6 bux with 2 day delivery (if you are US and not Oz) ..... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FU487XC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I have a dozen of these laying around.
> 
> I think I see something stringing from leaf to leaf like it might be a web. Once you have the loop, you can see everything and, like you said, if you can't see it, you can't learn about it.


Thanks Hackerman, I saw that too, it was actually a dandelion fluff stuck to the bud. The digital lupe I ordered is a digital microscope, 1000x magnification, probably too much for what I need, but was $35 CAD so thought that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Gijoe (Jul 31, 2018)

side view taken this morning


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2018)

I think you have time to wait.  Looks like it needs another week or two to me.  Looks good though.  Nice looking trichs.


----------



## Gijoe (Aug 2, 2018)

powerplanter said:


> I think you have time to wait.  Looks like it needs another week or two to me.  Looks good though.  Nice looking trichs.


Thanks for looking, I have a question about my other plants now, they all seem to be turning light green, they all look healthy and there is constant new growth, they haven't started flowering yet, they are all outdoors in 3 gallon pots with miracle grow potting soil (I know not the best because of constant nitrogen being released but it seems like its the opposite, not enough nutes) I sprinkled a little sheep manure on top and some hardwood ash, I don't over water, I wait till i stick my finger in soil and it comes out dry. other than the light green colour, they look healthy.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 3, 2018)

I would need a pic. to even attempt to diagnose anything.  Light green could be a few things.  Underfed would be my first guess without a pic.


----------

